# Hi, 6 pack please :)



## newguy (May 27, 2006)

Hi, im 14, 105lbs, 5ft 8 and into sport. Im new to this site.

I want a six pack and am prepared to work for one, and probably could get one with my physique, but what would be the best way with doing it.

crunches?
full sit ups? or what?

i would be thankful for any suggestions, including exactly how to do the exercise best. Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## mike456 (May 27, 2006)

diet- that is the only way.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 27, 2006)

Crunches along with a good diet will do just fine.


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2006)

Your 5 foot 8 aat 105lbs and dont have a six pack? Thats kinda wierd. But yeah its all in the diet.


----------



## newguy (May 28, 2006)

thanks, so should i be cutting out all the junk food as snacks, and just stick to eating proper meals with no junk in between?


----------



## newguy (May 28, 2006)

i have a fairly chubby stomach, well not chubby, but compared to my legs and wrists it is. is this down to eating junk, which i do, but will be cutting out?


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2006)

Yes all simple carbs. Ex:high sugar cereals, candy, soda (not diet), I mean even the smallest things like condiments.....ketchup and BBQ sauce. Those all contain high contents of sugar. If you can get about 5 meals a day at around 200-300 calories a day you should be ok. But being so small I would shoot for the 200 if you could.


----------



## Steele20 (May 28, 2006)

newguy said:
			
		

> thanks, so should i be cutting out all the junk food as snacks, and just stick to eating proper meals with no junk in between?



If I were you I would bulk for 3-5 years before I thought about cutting. 105 is light.


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2006)

newguy welcome to IM! 

as said above getting lean and a six pack has to do with your diet, you can learn what you need to do as well as get advice in the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## newguy (May 30, 2006)

thanks for suggestions and tips guys

so, i need to have a good diet most importantly, and would cardio and crunches help?


----------



## Favre (May 30, 2006)

Here is the equation for getting a 6 pack

80% diet
19% lifting/cardio
1% crunches

As said before, you should concentrate first on adding some serious muscle mass and weight. Adding muscle mass will allow you to get leaner when you do cut. This is not an overnight process. I'm talking years. Ab work is such a tiny aspect of having abs that show.


----------

